# Advice on where to go.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thinking of taking a trip the weekend of the 17th. I've never fished on lake erie and would love to give that a shot. Whats erie looking like. Ice fishable? If not erie I'd like to find a lake that I could catch some nice perch. Haven't had a mess of perch in 15yrs or so and would love to get into some. So i'm looking for tips on where I might go.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

You might want to check the Lake Erie forum in regards to ice conditions up there. If your planning on Erie the harbors will be your only option from the mainland. The only way your ice fishing in the western basin right now is flying into the islands and walking off. If your looking at inland lakes perch with good size are often caught mosquito & Mogadore reservoir.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Depending on how far you are going and if for whole weekend. I’ve never been but have always wanted to hit Lake simcoe in Ontario. Perch there are donkeys.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

If you want perch Presque Isle is hard to beat. You can fish Misery or the main bay. Misery usually produces a mixed bag of perch, crappie, and gils.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I would say go to Lake St. Claire. That weekend is a free fishing weekend so you dont need a license. Loads of perch up there as well. I wanted to go but I will work on Saturday. not worth the drive for just one day.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I second Lake St Clair, but on the Canadian Side by Mitchells Bay or St Lukes. I make the day trip to St Lukes quite often from Amherst, OH and it is worth the trip. Great perch fishery!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the perch limit in Canada, not counting all the netters!?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

St clair is a little farther than i'm wanting to drive. I'm basically looking for someplace in a 5-6hr drive from me and a lake with some good pan fishing.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Stampede said:


> St clair is a little farther than i'm wanting to drive. I'm basically looking for someplace in a 5-6hr drive from me and a lake with some good pan fishing.


Where do u live


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

cincy area.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Damn bud I would say then lower Michigan lakes plus st clair


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Depending on how far you are going and if for whole weekend. I’ve never been but have always wanted to hit Lake simcoe in Ontario. Perch there are donkeys.


Simcoe was one of my bucket list lakes. Started fishing it in 2013 and have been back every year since. I usually just do a two day trip unless I want some whitefish or trout then I'll add a third day to it. It's well worth the drive.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

SIMCOE.....
If you haven’t been on good Perch in a while sight fishing those monsters, on that lake will make for some great memories. I highly recommend it.


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Stampede said:


> cincy area.


East Fork is pretty good for Crappie. Out in Clermont County


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Had st. clair mixed up with someplace else. That's not far. What part of st. clair do you recommend.


----------

